# Drago von patriot



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Heard he is the states...anybody breeding to him...also heard pike lupo nero is here as well..anybody know for sure


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Just came across a kennel in TN that is breeding to him. Are you familiar with him?


T


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Drago is with Gary Hanrahan I don't think Pike is here (yet?) I have friends in Belgium that bred to Drago but like most of his pups are still young. Looking at his breed record he hasn't been bred to some of the top working kennels as I would like to see. I surely don't want to cast doubts about him though. I always check to who is breeding to what as it seems something as an indicator for me.....


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut (Nov 9, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> Drago is with Gary Hanrahan I don't think Pike is here (yet?) I have friends in Belgium that bred to Drago but like most of his pups are still young. Looking at his breed record he hasn't been bred to some of the top working kennels as I would like to see. I surely don't want to cast doubts about him though. I always check to who is breeding to what as it seems something as an indicator for me.....


I agree.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We bred to Drago with our Sid vh Pixner daughter- he was on our short list in Europe and we have been watching for a while. Really happy that he came to the states and that Gary and Pam have him. Puppies are only a few days old, but like what we are seeing....

Lucky - Gary and Patrick came up for our helper seminar with James Laney and brought Drago. Drago was worked on Patrick and James. 

I was able to get some great fotos of him....

He is a strong presence, attitude, hard hitting. He is a handful - reminds me of dogs from a few years back (the group of dogs from 2000-2003/4).


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I've never seen a pup from Drago, but Gerben strongly recommended that we buy a son from him when we were looking for a gsd for Ariel last year.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

We have a 5 month Drago pup at our Club, nice longer, strong build can a bit of an a*shole already. My friend has also bought a 14wk pup which arrived last week, it got off the Ferry Boat, into a dark car park after travelling for 11hrs and kicked off at a passer by!
That said Drago is one of the most used dogs in Germany/Europe recently, I appreciate he's been sold for $40k but their is a lot of reputation and little evidence from the many offspring that he can reproduce his qualities. My gut feeling is he can as long as the right bitches are used.

Mark


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Mark,
Do you know to whom he was bred with with those two dogs? There is always the other side which I personally regard as important, thanks......How was my Queens English


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Mark Horne said:


> We have a 5 month Drago pup at our Club, nice longer, strong build can a bit of an a*shole already. My friend has also bought a 14wk pup which arrived last week, it got off the Ferry Boat, into a dark car park after travelling for 11hrs and kicked off at a passer by!
> That said Drago is one of the most used dogs in Germany/Europe recently, I appreciate he's been sold for $40k but their is a lot of reputation and little evidence from the many offspring that he can reproduce his qualities. My gut feeling is he can as long as the right bitches are used.
> 
> Mark


Since we are into the king's english: "can be a bit of an a*shole already;" "kicked off at a passer by!" and are you saying there is a lot of talk but no evidence regarding whether he can reproduce his qualities? I have no idea how a 5 month old can be an a*shole and what that means 14 weeks and a tad defensive????? How about some of the more universal terms.

T


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Mike - we took Incah to Drago back in October hope this makes for a good breeding.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Steve - We bred Adi (Sid vh Pixner daughter) to him. Strong female that produces well; in real work and sport.


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

how does it works,
first well hear about a dog good stories than well see some ofspring ok they look good than in 10 years from now well know for sure
but issnt that all well want 
if it was always super ok buy and you have what you want.
there always will be luck opportunity skills 
whith every dog whith every line whith every breeding 
still i think this is a very good dog i hope in 10years well think about it the same 
i wish him in that part all the luck.


----------

